# Small hole steam better or worse for learning?



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Been trying to get microfoam for a few weeks now, sometimes good but generally not best. Yesterday read on here I think it was about if have multi-hole to have the tip in the middle of jug as the holes make it swirl and it seemed to work much better.

I also got a twin 1.2mm tip versus stock twin 1.5mm hole on R58, is smaller hole better to learn with or harder?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Try starting off with the wand centred in middle of your jug as you begin frothing but have the jug at an angle to the wand - around 45 degrees. As the milk begins to warm, move the wand towards the side of the jug but not against it, again, keeping the jug titled. You should get a decent vortex whatever tip you use. Make sure the wand isn't submerged - it should be just below the surface to avoid steam escaping.


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

So what tips have you tried and what have you got?

There are certainly different techniques required for different tips.

I tend to find that a two hole I use straight down into the centre of the jug, just moving the jug up/down as required to get the initial air in and then mix with the two vertical swirls it creates off the sides of the jug

Single hole, I create a whirlpool effect by placing the tip just under the milk at one side of the jug, using and angle on the wand towards me so that the wand is almost pointing at my waistline, if that makes sense. Moving in / out from the edge of the jug to the centre speeds up or slows down the whirlpool.

4 hole - not great if you are learning as they are super fast at steaming but similar to use as the 2 hole.

I would suggest using a single hole to start with as it slows the process down and you get more time to practice. Then progress to a 2 hole.

A few other quick things;

1. What boiler pressure are you using for your steaming and is the steam dry that is coming out (ie boiler water level ok?)

2. What milk are you using? Whole milk, really fresh I find tends to give better microfoam. Try sainsbury's protein enhanced milk too.

Will


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks,

both 2 hole, as fitted 1.5mm and 1.2mm in box.

I did that last night in centre and moving it up and down a tad until it chirps some like but not screech or roar.

Ahh maybe get a 1 hole to then.

1, Not sure need to look lol, but its as set from bella on a R58, seems more than powerful to me like. Once purged yea its very hot dry.

2, Using Cravendale filtered stuff that lasts ages like, whole milk to as daughter still drinking it lol.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Deffo getting better at now, it as has been said elsewhere wary even if a mm difference in height, works better for sure in centre, just not sure of depth, and i guess should make chirp noises but not loud screech sort thing?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

lee1980 said:


> Deffo getting better at now, it as has been said elsewhere wary even if a mm difference in height, works better for sure in centre, just not sure of depth, and i guess should make chirp noises but not loud screech sort thing?


That's right.

Start in the middle just bellow the surface, stretching the milk for about 5 seconds. Then sink the wand a little, and put the wand towards one of the sides, and you will start creating a whirlpool / swirl.

Keep your hand on the side/bottom of the Jug. When it is too hot to touch, stop.

Clean the wand and release some steam.

There's a video here that is really helpful.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36271-Steaming-getting-really-fed-up-now!-(with-video)


----------



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

I have found that a lot of it is just training your hands to be steady, muscle memory etc.

I liken it to learning to drive a car with a clutch - remember what it was like the first few days/weeks/months as you learnt to control your foot and leg?

1 or 2 mm in height can be the difference between adding air and not adding air.

Next comes a couple of other things - how much air to add and how hot to steam...

I tend to work on a rule of thumb of;

Cappuccino milk/foam - add air gently into the milk from cold up to 100f (adding about 50% extra volume to the milk), then submerge the tip into the milk and heat/swirl until 140-150f

Latte milk/foam - add air gently for just a couple of seconds, adding maybe 10-20% volume, then submerge and swirl/heat until 160f

What kind of drinks do you want to make?

Cravendale whole is fine, thats what I use too. As fresh as you can get will make better foam.

Also, be aware that if you get past about 170f heat-wise, the milk will start to separate and not be silky, so don't over heat it if you can help it


----------

